# [2014] Tablet - Storage - Blue Tooth



## Miss Marty (Jul 31, 2014)

NuVision Tablet

We are in the process of switching from a Laptop Computer 
using Windows XP to a Android 4.4 Tablet with Bluetooth

I have a android phone so I know only the basics.

The tablet has a 10 inch screen with 16 GB of storage
It has been preloaded with Apps and other stuff.

So far I have been able to install Magic Jack and Netflix.
When I went to install the app for Double Down Casino
it wouldn`t install it.  Acted like there was not enough
space.  So I went to settings and selected storage &
Internal Storage came up on the screen twice.

Taable shows 10.41GB available in the second Internal 
Storage.  Both why am I seeing two sets of storage.

Also, when we connected the tablet to the keypad
using bluetooth it only worked until we shut off the
tablet.  When we started it again today, I had to 
reconnect using bluetooth.  Do I have to do this 
each and everything time I turn on the tablet.

Thanks you any input using tablets, storage, bluetooth.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 1, 2014)

*Tablet*

*
Learning the intricacies and the operation 
of a new device can be very frustrating!
*

Purchased Radio Shack 8 Foot cable for $29.99
High Speed HDMI with Ethernet to Mini HDMI Cable 
24K Gold Plated Connectors Optiflex/Braided Mesh
Connected the mini to Tablet and standard to TV.
Much easier than using Google Chrome Cast.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 5, 2014)

*Broadband Service  - Modem - Router - Web Experience*

_
Plan to Upgrade broadband service for faster connection 
to the Internet - What is your opinion/experience of the..._

Cisco Model DPC3010 Cable Modem 

Provides a faster connection to the Internet by incorporating 8 bonded downstream channels along with four bonded upstream channels. 

These bonded channels deliver downstream data rates in excess of 320 Mbps and upstream data rates up to 120 Mbps, up to eight times faster than conventional single-channel DOCSIS 2.0 cable modems.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 5, 2014)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> Plan to Upgrade broadband service for faster connection
> to the Internet - What is your opinion/experience of the..._
> 
> ...




It's not so much about your modem as it is about your provider and the program you are on! If you are not paying for a plan that provides these types of downloads/uploads the modem will make no difference probably.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 8, 2014)

*Tablet - TV*

Q: Android KitKat

How do you set the tablet screen to stay on while it is in idle?

Connected the HDMI and am able to view Netflix webpage
on tablet and  (2nd) large screen - but I am unable to watch 
Netflix movies because the tablet keeps going into idle and
the tv screen goes blank!  Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 8, 2014)

Go into your Android settings, find Display.  There should be an option to set how long a period of inactivity will blank the screen.  On my Acer tablet it's called "sleep timer" and I can set this up to an hour, or to "never".  On my Samsung phone it's "screen timeout" and the highest setting I can go to is 10 minutes.

While you're in there go thru all the options just to see what's there.  It will help you to become familiar for the next time you need to figure out how to do something.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 9, 2014)

*Tablet - Car Charger*



Makai Guy said:


> Go into your Android settings, find Display.
> There should be an option to set how long
> a period of inactivity will blank the screen.



Thanks Makai Guy  I will give it a try
Settings - Display - Sleep  (Never)

Another Question

Purchased the Monster Power Port 2x5 watts 
USB 700 Car Charger. It has a very tight fit. 
Can we leave it in when it is not in use?


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 11, 2014)

*Review - NuVision - TM 1088 Red  - Purchased from HSN - $199*

*
NuVision TM1088 Tablet Android 4.4.2 KitKat OS  
Intel 1.5 GHz Quad Core Processor - 1GB Ram DDR 3 
16GB Internal Storage expandable to additional 32GB *

*Tablet Features *

10 inch Touch Screen Tablet
Bluetooth keyboard with Case
Cloud Storage - Wifi
Streams Netflix Movies (on tablet)
Preloaded Apps - Google Play
2 MP Front and Rear Camera

*Disappointments - Issues and Problems*

Overall design of the Tablet

AC Adapter for charging Tablet
Power supply out & cable have a solid plug
and can not be used without electric.
Should have been a better design. 
Non removable battery 
_Tablet got very HOT when charging._

Power, transfer, micro usb, hdmi output
and wires come out of the tablet at the top
They are to close together and make this
model tablet harder to hold and handle.
_Cables cause the tablet to be unbalanced._

Streaming and Apps - Issues

When the HDMI output to tv was connected via
Radio Shack and Office Depot brand HDMI cables
_Tablet would not stream Netflix movies to television._

Unable to add Apps from google play store
without having to remove some preloaded apps
_Could not find a way to send Apps to (built in) 
micro sd card or optional micro sd card_

Camera and Gallery - Micro SD Card Problem

Once a micro SD card is inserted into the tablet slot 
you can take photos and place them on the sd card
However, once the micro SD card is in the tablet
and you turn the tablet off and later back on the
NuVision Tablet will not restart with the card in it
_Had to remove SD card to get the tablet to turn on._

Returned NuVision Tablet for a full refund (including shipping costs) 
to the Return Center in Memphis TN via UPS ground (with tracking)


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 2, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy HDTV Smart Adapter with MHL Technology*

_Anyone know if _

Samsung Galaxy HDTV Smart Adapter with MHL Technology
will work with a Samsung Galaxy Discover cell mobile device?

I don`t see the phone listed on mhltech   

http://www.mhltech.org/productlist/mobile-devices/

Why do the 

Samsung Galaxy S4, Samsung Galaxy S3 and the Samsung Galaxy Note II not work with (my) existing MHL accessories? 

MHL is a connector-agnostic standard designed for flexibility while maintaining interoperability.  Given this, Samsung made the decision to move from 5 pins to 11 pins for the products listed above. 

To ensure interoperability with MHL, 
Samsung has released a variety of accessories, 
which include:

•Samsung adapter tip  
•Samsung 11 pin adapter


----------



## Elan (Oct 2, 2014)

A quick Google search found this:

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/faq/FAQ00055772/67787/SCH-S738YBATFN


----------



## Kay H (Oct 2, 2014)

My answer would be a trip to Geek Squad.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2014)

Marty, I bet you'll get a LOT more usable information on an Android or Samsung user's group than from a timeshare group. I know there are a lot of smart people here with varied interests and expertise, but (and I hate this term)... just sayin.'

Migrating from a laptop to a tablet with somewhat limited memory and storage capacity and Bluetooth instead of fast wi-fi it bound to bump up against limitations. Perhaps those Android experts and serious hobbyists have some workarounds.

Good Luck with this.

Jim


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 2, 2014)

*Hi Kay H - Thanks for the suggestion*



Kay H said:


> My answer would be a trip to Geek Squad.



We have been to several Best Buy stores.

Each one has a special Samsung section
for buying phones, tablets, watches, etc.

Problem is most of the items we  purchased 
were not compatibile or simply did not work.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 2, 2014)

*WiFi File Transfer - App - Google Play*

*
WiFi File Transfer* 

lets you download files to/from your phone or tablet over a wireless connection. Easy-to-use web interface, no USB cable needed.

_This App works great for transferring pictures 
from cell phone to home computer via wifi_

Has anyone downloaded photos from their cell phone 
to a public computer at a timeshare resort or hotel
using WiFi File Transfer?


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 4, 2014)

*Smart Phone TalkBack*

_
Accessibility Feature_

This feature is designed to help (visually impaired) people use their phones, so one tap will speak out what you are tapping on, two taps will execute what you are tapping. 

The problem is after you turn Talkback on. 
It is really hard to turn it back off - Plus -
most phones won't even let you scroll down
to get to the Accessibility Settings.



To turn off TalkBack, follow these steps:

From your mobile phone Home screen, 
tap the Menu button and select Settings.

Scroll down the screen to see your phone's Accessibility Settings
Once there, change your phone`s Accessibility Settings to off. 

_To scroll while TalkBack is turned on, 
use two (three) fingers instead of one._


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 13, 2014)

*What optional speaker do you use with your Smartphone/Tablet?*

_Anyone have the..._

Philips SBA1610 5 inch speaker 
with a handy mobile stand and
2Watts RMS total output power


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 19, 2014)

*What is your opinion*

_
Hewlett Packard_

HP 10.1" 16 GB Android Tablet  
with touchscreen IPS display  
1GHz Allwinner A31s ARM 
Cortex A7 quad core
Dual Cameras & App Pack

Q:

How does the GPS capability work when your not 
connected to a hot spot or have internet access?

How does Netflix movies and camera images 
look on big screen televison using HDMI out?


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow, I don't know how you can replace a laptop or desktop computer, be it Window OS or Apple, with a tablet: the applications just are not there, along with problems with ports, storage, connectivity, etc.  The tablet is a good supplement to a computer, but not a replacement.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 21, 2014)

*Hewlett Packard Laptop Computer*

*
Mini Review*

HP 15.6 laptop computer with
dual core 4GB ram 500 GBHD

First Windows 8.1 takes awhile to get use to.

It reminds me a lot of Android with all its 
Apps, especially dislike the hidden charms.

The HP keyboard is black and the letters are
so light that you can not see them without
direct overhead lighting or a desk lamp.

HP really needs to come up with a better keyboard!

The power cord simply hangs or lays off the left side
of the laptop.  (Would be nicer if it connected in back)

When using a USB

The USBs stick out on each side of this thin laptop.

I have only used it a couple of days and it does not
impress me.   I would not recommend this HP
style laptop to anyone, unless they have a USB 
(Bluetooth) wireless keyboard and wireless mouse.

The outside case is really pretty &
the inside runs without getting hot.


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 21, 2014)

Oops, I just noticed that you do not have an Apple iPad, so your not using iTunes, therefore my suggestion will not work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 26, 2014)

*What is your opinion of...*

*
WiFi File Transfer (App) *

lets you upload & download files to/from an android phone over a wireless internet connection. Easy-to-use web interface, no USB cable needed.

www. smarterdroid .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 28, 2014)

*Tip: Windows 8.1*

*
How to remove login password at startup* 

1. Open Run from the Apps screen, using WIN + R

2. Then type the following command in the text box:
_netplwiz_ 
Click the OK button

3. On the User Account tab,  uncheck the box next to 
Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer.

4. Tap or click the OK button at the bottom of the window.

5. Restart your computer and make sure 
that Windows 8.1 automatically logs you in.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 28, 2014)

*Tip: Windows 8.1*

*
How to Clear your Browsing History*

_Especially useful when using a public
computer at a timeshare or hotel..._

Go to Settings

Control Panel 

All Control Panel Items
Adjust your computer`s settings

Click on
Internet Options 

Internet Properties 
Then go go down to
Browsing History 

Click Delete - OK
Delete Browsing Histoy
Click Delete 

Click Settings
Website Data Settings
Select View Files - OK

Under Organize 
Select All

Click Organize Again
Click - Delete
X Out 

Go back to Website Data Settings and click OK
Go back to Internet Properties and click OK 
Then click on the X located up top (right side)

Back to Start Screen - Sign Out


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 1, 2014)

*USB*

*
Universal Serial Bus*
is an industry standard developed in the mid-1990s.

The connector mounted on the host or device is called the receptacle, & the connector attached to the cable is called the _plug_.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 2, 2014)

*What is your opinion of...*

*
 12" Micro USB On-the-Go Cable OTG*

To backup micro USB tablet or phone using an external flash drive or
to connect a a mouse, keyboard or other device to a tablet or phone.

Radio Shack 2604173


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 29, 2014)

*Tablet - Real Player*

Do I need to get an app from google play
to open music files saved on usb stick ?


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2014)

*How to locate*

*
User Guide for HP Window 8 Laptop*

From 
Windows start screen or apps.

Select 
Getting Started with Windows 8.

Select
Read - Watch - More Help.

Click on the link - User Guide
It will open HP Documentation. 

Select 
User Guide at the top of page.

Open pdf to read or save as 
to hard drive - lexar or print.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 3, 2015)

*January 2015 Hewlett Packard  Computer  Mini Review*

*
HP 15.6 Laptop Computer with Touch Screen LED
2 GHz AMD A8 Quad core  8GB ram 1T HDD ($600)*

Silver and Grey Shell - Black Keyboard - Windows 8.1

Built-in HP TrueVision HD webcam with digital microphone
DVD-CD Optical Drive:  Located on right side of laptop.

Power cord hangs or lays off the left rear side 
USBs stick out on each side of this thin laptop.

This HP does not have bluetooth 
You can connect a USB wireless keyboard/mouse 
Laptop stays cool and does not get hot. 

You can Click on the Windows 8.1 Charms Bar, 
Select Devices, Project, Add a Wireless Display 
to view on a second screen, or Connect a Roku 
Streaming Stick via HDMI to your TV to view 
your HP Laptop computer screen to a televison.

Great for when you are at home, work, or
spending the week at a timeshare resort.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 9, 2015)

*Hewlett Packard Windows 10 Laptop Computer*

*December 2015*

I have found it very hard to replace 
my old computer - but I keep trying.

HP Mini Review

HP 15.6" LED, 
1.66GHz Intel Pentium Quad-Core, 
4GB RAM, 1TB HDD Windows 10 
Laptop with Software, Services 
and Lifetime Support included. 

Features:

Cortana,  the personal assistant for Windows 10 and Edge
New Browser From Microsoft. Exclusively on Windows 10.

Built-in HP TrueVision HD 
webcam with digital microphone

Attractive Silver case 
and black keyboard
Power cord on left 

Plays CDs and DVDs
Be sure to creat a shortcut 
and pin to screen for easy
acress to open/eject cd/dvd.

Speaker`s are good .
Audio CD plays great.
No problem with volume.

HDMI allows you to view 
on large screen televison.

Received within 2 days!
So far runs/works great. 

Makes a nice gift.
Cost about $400.

Still prefer our Desktop with Windows XP and
Android Lollipop for internet use on the road!

http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-15-Notebook-PC-series/8499326/model/9112022/manuals/


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 14, 2015)

*DVD*

DVD Player with USB Direct Recording

Would like to hook up a new dvd player to new laptop
in order to save on opening/closing computer drawer.

Looking for suggestions on player that
will play old jpeg cds and audio cds and 
connects to laptop using a usb or hdmi...


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2015)

*Windows 10*



How do you make a Windows 10
Back up Recovery program Disk?


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 19, 2015)

*Windows 10 Store*

Help

Unable to install Apps 
Chess, Facebook, HSN, etc
from the Windows 10 Store


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 17, 2016)

*Tablets - Storage - Blue Tooth*



Enjoy sending old photos to Facebook friends  
via Android Smartphone Camera (with Gallery)

Still haven`t been able to replace 
older Windows XP Desktop Computer 
with Windows 10 computer or tablet.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 30, 2016)

*Tracfone*

_
IMPORTANT MESSAGE! (FROM TRACFONE)_

We will be updating our network in your area and your 2G phone will no longer work. Because you are a valued customer, we have great promotional offers on a variety of phones for you.

Tracfone is doing away with its 2G service and is offering a
discount for upgrading your old phone to a 4G smartphone.

I am in the process of transferring my phone number and 
minutes from my old LG420g and it has been deactivated.

My replacement 4G sim card is not working & I have been 
without phone service on both phones for the past week.

At least I can still use my Smartphone as a mini tablet
connecting via (home) wi-fi internet at no added costs.


----------

